# Rethinking my CPU



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 28, 2019)

i built a PC last year with an ASRock Tai Chi x-299 motherboard.

so far so good.

considering a CPU upgrade to squeeze the last drop out of this config.

i currently have an i7-7820x.

looks like the top supported CPU is a i9-9980XE(M0).






pennies.






comparison






is there something on the list with fewer cores, higher clock that would be a worthy upgrade that anyone has experience with?


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 28, 2019)

most i9s are over $1,500 it seems.

may not be worth it at this point.


----------



## MarcelM (Jun 28, 2019)

from what i have read that upgrade isnt really worth it. i mean consider the price and compare it to the gained performance. its not worth it.


----------



## kitekrazy (Jun 28, 2019)

The Extreme part is only in the pricing.


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 28, 2019)

Those prices will drop on July 5th.
Trust me. 
Intel doesn’t want you buying AMD and already baked into their cake a loss of over a billion unless they re adjust their SKU Pricing.

Personally I’d sit back and watch for a month because the shelves are full already. Intel can’t seem anymore 14nm units until retailers clear their stock.

I’m getting an AMD 3700X CPU Just to reward them for making Intel competitive again. I don’t expect major increases in anything other than cheaper builds and lower temps.

In September to beat AMD laptops for back to school Intel once again needs to operate at lower than anticipated retail prices. 
What’s getting them motivated is the consumer and server sectors are getting gut punched. Before they could lose a little market share, now that share is bigger.

Good for you & me.


----------



## kitekrazy (Jun 28, 2019)

To me the Extreme is better for video specs. I'd rather go the AMD route for more cores. You still want the highest single core speed for audio.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 28, 2019)

kitekrazy said:


> To me the Extreme is better for video specs. I'd rather go the AMD route for more cores. You still want the highest single core speed for audio.



i'm working with an x-299 motherboard.

intel.


----------



## Damarus (Jun 28, 2019)

The processor you have is great. You probably wont notice much of a difference for that much money. You can actually squeeze higher clock speeds out of your current processor.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 2, 2019)

https://wccftech.com/intel-prepares-sweeping-price-cuts-in-response-to-amds-ryzen-3000-series/

My suspicions were confirmed.
Not hard to predict though.

FWIW when Intel says 10-15% it rises along with the sales of its competition.
So 25% after a few weeks would be like when shittier Zens came out.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jul 2, 2019)

chimuelo said:


> Those prices will drop on July 5th.
> Trust me.
> Intel doesn’t want you buying AMD and already baked into their cake a loss of over a billion unless they re adjust their SKU Pricing.
> 
> ...


You read my mind bud 

I was just about to say WAIT... for AMD to release Zen2


----------



## steveo42 (Jul 2, 2019)

I'm solidly in Intel's corner but if AMD can kill it with low latency for VSTi, low DPC and a solid performer, I'm willing to look. I like AMD as a company.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jul 2, 2019)

unfortunately, AMD won't work with my motherboard as mentioned in the OP.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jul 3, 2019)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> unfortunately, AMD won't work with my motherboard as mentioned in the OP.


I think part of it was considering the lower price of AMD, you could likely get a high-end CPU and a mobo for the price of an i9 9980XE


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 3, 2019)

I’m like everybody else waiting to see.
But if I were Scan Audio I’d probably wait until I moved my remaining stock of Intel chips before releasing benchmarks that might possibly be better than expected, which would leave you with a bunch of chips no longer sought after.

Praying Tech Report gets a chip to test in a few days. They aren’t selling anything other than a few ads. One of the few review sites using Vinnies DAWBench w/ Kontakt.

I’m buying one regardless just to reward AMD for having the cohones to take on the Chip Gods.


----------



## JohnG (Jul 3, 2019)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> unfortunately, AMD won't work with my motherboard as mentioned in the OP.



I think people are alluding to the (potential) competitive impact on the pricing of the Intel chips, not proposing that you switch to AMD.

For $2k I expect you could build a separate satellite PC with an i9-9900k CPU that's super fast; half the cores but then you have an entirely separate set of busses etc. to juggle things. I'm running two of those CPUs in PCs and they seem lightning fast. I overclocked them some.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jul 3, 2019)

JohnG said:


> I think people are alluding to the (potential) competitive impact on the pricing of the Intel chips, not proposing that you switch to AMD.
> 
> For $2k I expect you could build a separate satellite PC with an i9-9900k CPU that's super fast; half the cores but then you have an entirely separate set of busses etc. to juggle things. I'm running two of those CPUs in PCs and they seem lightning fast. I overclocked them some.



it's not so much about a move to the AMD camp,

it's about coughing up for another machine.

when i do, i will seriously consider AMD CPUs and GPUs for an audio/midi only PC.

my CAD apps supposedly run better with AMD systems as well (3rd box).


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jul 3, 2019)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> I think part of it was considering the lower price of AMD, you could likely get a high-end CPU and a mobo for the price of an i9 9980XE



noted and thanks.

great thread.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jul 3, 2019)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> it's not so much about a move to the AMD camp,
> 
> it's about coughing up for another machine.
> 
> ...


Interesting how you mention alternative purposes for the machines. I will be using my main machine for work too, so virtualisation for Exchange environments, Domain building and testing etc. 

So it will need to be awesome for Audio and very high up for other tasks too


----------

